# My boys



## bel (Feb 7, 2011)

got these boys was ment to be 2 girls 2 boys should have checked before getting them home, so i have 6 boys getting some white satin girls friday fingers crossed
anyway these 4 are brothers but unsure on colour name if anyone can help!! also they wasnt happy being woken and then taken out into the cold for pics but they no happy back in cages and warm lol


DSC_0247 by sablemales, on Flickr

and my black even tho not fully black as he has a slight silver tint under his belly


DSC_0259 by sablemales, on Flickr


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

do the four brothers have black or pink eyes?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Bel and welcome to FMB 

Would you mind making a post in the introductions forum before posting further please, it's a forum rule for all new members.
Thanks.


----------



## bel (Feb 7, 2011)

ooops sorry i didnt know il do that now, and the boys all have pink eyes well there almost red


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, cute boys- and your black is so pretty!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i love your black, he's a stunner


----------

